# TOP THIS! 1st timer.



## Fishingnoob (May 19, 2013)

I hit the ohio river Saturday night, fishing the Toronto pool, first time fishing somewhere different other than Stratton and pike island dam.(just started river fishing this year) I had a really good night, fished from 9-12 using 3 inch live gills. I had one of the longest and hardest runs on my reel but missed the fish. I caught my only fish of the night and pb flathead right when I was packing up to leave. I got her in, took a pic and released her for another day. Did not get a weight but I'm guessing 10pounds.What a great night!















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

ATTA-BOY NOOB! 
Keep at it,,, now check out some other spots, just like the one that worked for you, but next time, make sure you keep the drag real light or put a huge rock on your POLE! 

The Rivers on fire right now. Just got another call from friend Paul. He and his son LANDED about 15 fish yesterday eve before the rain-out. From skippies to gar, with 2 keeper eyes & 3 keeper sauger. Cats, whites, drum & smallies all mixed in. He said that the gar are burning up the drags! 
All off shore,,, 1/4oz bell sinker, single hook about a foot up and a large fathead. 
They like to cast out to the edge of the fast water, & drag it in REAL SLOW. You gotta find a deep backwash/ swirrel that's between the huge rocks. Usually muddy bottom,,, that's where they're at! ;>)


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice job .


----------



## Fishingnoob (May 19, 2013)

Thanks M.magis and also i will keep at it Doboy thanks for the tips.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice job! Always nice to try and new spot and have success with it


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto (Jun 14, 2013)

Keep it up and there will be another pb and another.........


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

Congrats on your PB cat!!!......add few inches to your gills.....and you just might be posting your next PB very soon!! Go get'em noob!!!!


----------



## Fishingnoob (May 19, 2013)

Now i will try other spots since i know its worth it, and i will bring some larger gills. Thanks everyone


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

